# Do you know who installs custom made shirt tags?



## ashkha (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi,

I just wanted to know if anyone knows of anyone who installs custom made tshirt tags?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

TSC Apparel does it if you buy the blank t-shirts from them.

Also look here: relabeling related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ashkha (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks, Rodney. I am really interested in starting my own t-shirt company. I have some pretty original sayings that I think people would really like. Anyways, I'm just trying to get general information about the business. Once again, thank you for your response, and I would love to keep in touch with you.

Ashley G.


----------

